# Should I go for these HP Digital Cameras?



## ~Romil (Apr 12, 2005)

Anybody tried HP Digital cameras? I've a friend and he gave me following prices a per a corporate discount:



> a) PS 435 : 3.14 MP , 5x digital zoom , 1.5 " LCD
> screen , 16MB internal memory, fixed focus, wt = 140 gm ( w/o battery )  --- 4500 + taxes ( Limited stocks )
> 
> b) PS 635 : 2.1 MP , 3x optical and 4x digital zoom 1.6 " LCD screen , 16MB internal memory, auto focus, wt = 186 gm (w/o battery ) --- 5100 + taxes
> ...



Was planning to buy a Canon A series from US, but my big bro forgot while coming. 

So, for the time being I'm planning for a budget camera which can be utilized as web cam with satisfactory resolution and foto quality. Should I go for HP ones at the price furnished?

Thanks for your inputs.  8)


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 13, 2005)

In DigiCams, Nikon and Canon are the best. I wouldn't trust a HP. Go for Nikon. I am using it and its great  A friend recently bought a Nikon Coolpix 5200 for about 13000 plus a 1GB memory card for 4000.

Whichever DigiCam you take, you will have to take a memory card as internal memory is never enough. I will also suggest you take a memory card reader to avoid connecting your DigiCam to PC. That will save batteries while transferring pics and then you can also use your memory card like a memory stick to transfer files


----------



## ~Romil (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I know HP is not at par with others, but it is the one time bargain I'm getting buggin' me most. Are you guys sure I should leave this offer for Rs. 6200/- (US $137):

*h50025.www5.hp.com/HPCOM/images/phsmartM307_c00123716_b.gif



> HP Photosmart m307 digital camera - 3.21 MP effective resolution; 36-bit colour depth; 15x (3x optical, 5x digital) zoom; f2.9 to f4.9 (wide), f4.8 to f8.0 (telephoto) aperture; 2 to 1/2000 sec shutter speed; 1.8" diagonal display size LCD


Source: HP India


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 14, 2005)

Why do they care to give you a bargain? Are they running a public charitable institution? Nope. They are out to grab some profit. They are giving you a bargain because they are trying to create some customer and a market for their product. They are not doing any favour to you. Right?

I will strongly feel that you go for Nikon or Canon. Why not take a look at some photography shops. Go to those that not only sell DigiCams but also conventional ones. Hear their opinions on products and then decide. Here in Mumbai, we have a lane near VT (Victoria Terminus, now CST, Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus) where there are lots of shops. I have inquired there and so far not a single peson has recommended me HP DigiCam :roll:

After I took a Nikon Coolpix 5200, 2 more friends took the same model. One of them took it just because I said its good and the other one took it after a month of inquiry at various places. All 3 of us are happy with the product. Any guesses why?


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 14, 2005)

HP cant hold a candle to Nikon and Canon when it comes to quality in pics. Even the Kodak ones are good. So you'd rather give the HP one a miss.


----------



## quad master (Apr 14, 2005)

Since this is a good discussion on Dcams i would also like to ask my doubt.

I am looking for a dcam with following features.
- 4 to 5 MegaPixel.
- Auto and Manual Handling.
- Unlimited Video Recording in Day & Night with Audio at 640x480 Resol.
- Also unlimited audio recording.

Unlimited is limited by the free space on the memory card.
also let me know the video format in which video is captured.

Suggest me a good one and also let me know the cost Please


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 15, 2005)

4-5 MP - Nikon Coolpix 5200
Anto and Manual Handling - Nikon Coolpix 5200
Unltd. Video with audio at 640x480 - Nikon Coolpix 5200

Unlimited audio recording - *may be* Nikon Coolpix 5200. I am not sure. But it lets you record sound clips with each pic.

So the one that I have suffices all your needs.  Additionally, recently it was out of stock here in Mumbai because all the pieces were sold out. So its a popular model. Now its available again. So it shows that there is a demand for it and traders ordered new pieces 

It is available here in grey market for about Rs. 13000. Memory card is separate. But don't take anything less than 1 GB. That costs 4000


----------



## quad master (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot tuxfan 

some moths ago i had set my eye on Nikon Coolpix 3700 it provided 
me with all that i wanted and was sure to get it but now i wanted more 
megapixel the coolpix was 3.2MP today also i was thinking of getting it.

Thanks for informing me of the Coolpix 5200 nikon is really the best for 
me when it comes to cameras.


----------



## Switch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Skip Nikon Go For Canon*

If i were you i would give the Nikon 5200 a miss and buy a Canon PS A510 or  Canon PS A85. If budget is not a constrainst than A95. Why cause Nikon has no manual controls as compared to Canon.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 15, 2005)

I too have seen a Nikon cool pix 5200. Its the perfect thing to have. Dont wast money on HP and stuff I suggest save a bit more and buy the nikon its too good for the price it comes for.


----------



## quad master (Apr 16, 2005)

Does the coolpix 5200 have a av cable so that i can watch the images and videos on the camera directlyon the tv screen.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 16, 2005)

switch said:
			
		

> Why cause Nikon has no manual controls as compared to Canon.



What are you saying? What manual controls are you talking about? Can you please specify?



			
				quad master said:
			
		

> Does the coolpix 5200 have a av cable so that i can watch the images and videos on the camera directlyon the tv screen.



Ahh!! Here's one more reason to go for Coolpix 5200. It does come with a cable so that you can directly view your movies in TV  But I don't know if you can watch the images on TV. I have never tried it.


----------



## quad master (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation


----------

